# Help - is this a bfp or not???



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm on my second cycle of clomid 50mg and ovulated (according to a combination of fertilityfriend.com charting and my follicle scans somewhere between 20th and 22nd August (18-20 days ago, making me at least 18dpo today). I've had two bfn's - one on 13dpo and one on 15dpo. Spoke to clinic and they advised to wait until 35dpo and retest, if negative start the provera again to bring on a bleed. My progesterone levels (21 day bloods) this cycle were 111.5 so they think I ovulated 2 eggs (had two suitable sized ones at my follicle scan). My temps have been elevated since ovulation.

I retested this morning, cd34, and used a Clear Blue Plus (rather than a Clear Blue digital) and think I have a bfn but not sure and was after anyone else's thoughts. I'll retest again tomorrow using first wee of the morning but would really like a realistic idea for today if anyone can help me? Please be honest - I'm after realism, not false hope! Will hopefully attach a photo now of test stick about 5 minutes after it was done, but haven't attached photo's on here before so will see how it goes...!! 

Thanks in advance for your responses


----------



## Jenny74 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi JAJ1

There definately looks like there is a line going up, but I would definately say re test again tomorrow and maybe use a different brand.

Does your clinic do bloods?  Could you ask them if they would test you too just to make sure.

HCG levels vary in each pregnancy and also the tests vary in how dark the line is.

I know you wanted a definate confirmation but I wouldn't want to commit as I can see why you are unsure, but I would probably say it is a positive.

Fingers crossed to you


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Jenny, I'm going to call clinic tomorrow if still unsure as they said to wait until cd35 anyway. Thanks for the honesty, I think you're thinking along the same lines as me and DH to be honest, so will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow!  

Anyone else got any other thoughts either way...?


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

I wd say its a positive, i can clearly see the cross, good luck and congrats

donn1


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I'd say that was a positive...it's faint but then it will depend on the sensitivity of the test ie how much HCG it needs to detect before showing as positive.....some tests will pick up anything over 10 mIU, some will be anything over 50 mIU and others will detect X amount in between.

Best bet is to get a blood test done as this gives actual amount.

It's certainly looking promising.....fingers crossed for you   

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's opinions   I'm in total turmoil and exited for tomorrow morning's test but also absolutely dreading it...   I've driven myself up the wall trying to find out the sensitivity of 'Clearblue +Plus' tests. Will have to see what tomorrow's testing brings and then if unsure, contact clinic to ask about blood tests. However, I'm going away tomorrow until Monday for a family wedding so would love to get blood test results back before the weekend so I know one way or another!

PS on my original post I meant 'cd35', not '35dpo' and also that I thought it was a 'bfp' not a 'bfn' - I was typing quickly and my head is on a different planet today!

More opinions will be gratefully received, especially those off anyone who's ended up not pg after a test result like mine pictured - trying to keep my feet on the ground until I know for sure...   Thanks xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

That looks just like the positive I had with my little one. No such thing as a false positive Hun. DH and I tested every day since the faint test and the line got stronger. Good luck for tomorrow, I look forward to hearing your news

xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

I really hope it is a bfp but am worried about evaporation lines, even though I'm not 100% sure what these are and when they happen / show up on a test...?


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you are expected to dispose of after 10 minutes or not take any notice of the results. How quickly did the cross take to appear?


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

It came up straight away. Well, it was there as soon as I looked after about 30 seconds as I did the test, put it on the floor with the lid on and started having a wash!   I glanced down at it and thought 'Ooo, that looks like it might be positive' and then moisturised, haha!!   By the time I looked back after about the recommended 2 mins it was as it appears on the picture. It stayed whilst we gazed at it for about 10-15 minutes and then I put it in the bin and haven't let myself look at it again!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I was always told that a line is a line so it looks good to me Hun xx


----------



## temmytango (Aug 14, 2010)

IT IS A POSITIVE I CAN TELL YOU.PLS STAY POSITIVE


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

As faint as it may be it looks like a positive to me Hun.  Good luck with tomorrows test, I
will be looking forward to hearing your news x x x


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi
it looks like the positive I had when I got my BFP although I didn't believe it either - even after 5 tests!!! Fingers crossed for you this morning .   
jo x


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for the kind comments everyone but I tested this morning using Clearblue Digital and got a bfn. Absolutely devastated as in spite of us trying not to get exited yesterday it was too hard so we've both come crashing back down to earth with a big bump this morning. I've called the clinic and they advised re-testing later or tomorrow morning but I don't hold out much hope at all. I did genuinely feel so pregnant yesterday and even after my first negative tests last week and over the past week (sore and full boobs, creamy cm and lots of it, lower back ache / stiffness every morning on waking, elevated bbt, heartburn every night when I got into bed for about the past 5 nights). 

But I think the Clearblue Digital has got to be more accurate than the Clearblue +Plus hasn't it? Looks like it's all over for me this month and nothing at all could have prepared me for just how low I feel this morning


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry hun, i know how low you must feel. After TTC for 4 years I still get excited when AF is late so to see that cross would send me over the edge.

Maybe the digital picks up a higher level of HCG. Also it may be chemical? I would test again tomorrow or maybe in a couple of days.

Be strong honey

xx


----------



## Jenny74 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi JAJ1
I would test again using a completely different brand hon.  Like a few people have said a line is a line and different tests pick up different levels of HCG.  I've also heard on the forum from the clinic I go to, everyone saying how rubbish the digital tests are.  Loads of ladies have said they have done these tests and the estimated dates are completely wrong as they know when it was having had IVF, so that tells me they don't pick up on HCG very well or accurately.
I use tests that are 99p for 3 and they have been perfectly accurate so far so you don't have to buy expensive ones.  They are also the ones the fertility clinic at the hospital use.
The waiting is a nightmare and enough to drive anyone insane but hang in there and test again tomorrow.
Here's hoping xx


----------



## loubes (May 30, 2009)

Hi love, I'd have to agree with the others and test again with a different brand. I'm sorry you still have no definitive answer. Huge hugs to you both x x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Def test with a different brand - i used to use the ones that cost 99p for 20 or something off ebay!!  good luck!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

That's a good point actually, when I fell pregnant with F I did 4 digital tests and not one worked. DH told me to stop buying them in the end 

I used Tesco £3.50 tests and they were as good as any.

X


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, thank you all again for all of your comments - it has really helped me   I tested again this afternoon after holding my wee for about 3 hours and not drinking anything and used a Clearblue +Plus and it was definitely a negative  

Feeling much brighter now though and looking forward to next cycle. Getting back on the provera this weekend but think I'll wait until after a family wedding which we're setting off for now. Should hopefully take my mind off things for the weekend anyway  

Thanks again, you've all been brilliant   xxx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hmm... I did three of those Clearlblue +plus tests last week and all three said positive, then I did the test on official test day, yesterday (an Inverness Medical Clearview test handed to me by the clinic after transfer) and it was negative (the faintest line appeared on the Inverness Medical Clearview test about 5 hours after testing so this is to be read as an evaporation line and discarded)   .  If I had a spare one of those Clearblue +plus tests I would ask my boyfriend to pee on it as I'm completely convinced they just tell everyone they are pregnant.  I think it's shocking that the supermarket shelves are absolutely stacked with these awful Clearview +plus tests.  This company is obviously making alot of money and spending alot on marketing etc.  I would never do a blue dye test again, particularly one when the two blue lines cross each other.  I actually intended to buy First Response tests but the Clearblue +plus tests was the only expensive test available in both supermarkets.  I wish I had bought the pink dye cheap supermarket brands.  Someone should start a campaign to get these Clearblue +plus tests removed from all supermarket and chemist shelves   .  Perhaps that could be something I should work on to keep my mind busy until my next cycle.  xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi SWGirl, I certainly won't use Clearblue +plus again and in fact won't use any Clearblue tests ever again (well, except for the one remaining digital one that I have left over, but won't use it first - will try something else at first). I'd be with you for putting in some kind of complaint. DH said to me straight away that we should complain as we were both really upset at thinking we were probably pregnant and then the next day finding out we definitely weren't. We wouldn't want anyone to go through a second of what we went through so would love to get them looked at by a relevant authority to test if they're even anywhere near accurate. You get your husband to pee on one and I'll get one of my rabbits to do one too and we'll see if male or animal wee has the same effect! 

I didn't retest with any other brand after Friday as didn't want to put myself through it and think I knew I definitely wasn't  pg in spite of feeling sooo pregnant on 'positive' test day. Started spotting (sorry, tmi) on Sunday morning and full AF today. So first clomid cycle was 29 days, second one was 37 days, sigh.

Here's to next cycle (well, this cycle I suppose now) being the one that works. C'mon egglets, c'mon spermies!!


----------

